# Routan Overhead Console Rattles



## ax8479 (May 3, 2012)

Is anyone experiencing a rattling sound coming from the interior of a Routan? I believe its the overhead console in the rear but not certain. Did you get the issue fixed? What did you do to fix the issue? It would also help if you could include the model year of your Routan too. Thanks :snowcool:


----------



## ax8479 (May 3, 2012)

In addition, are there any issues I should be looking out for or expect to see in the near future (5200 miles)


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, and it can be REALLY Annoying for me. I am going to be bringing it to the SA's attention next time i bring it in for service.

I thought maybe the headphones were rattling around so i took them out and it still rattles. I would have taken care of it already but i rarely drive the Routan as it is my wifes car. It doesn't bother her at all. (2011)


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Try this before you go any further UNLESS your 100% positive the rattle is coming from the overhead console. I chased our rattle/squeak for a few months, even had the dealer look at it a few times. Got the old "We could not duplicate it" which just put me into overdrive into finding the problem. Then I pinned it down to the doors rattling. I swear everytime I'd listen for it it would move. I put the rear seats down, removed the second row seats, held the upper console, pushed here, pulled there. There are a few screws that hold the consoles up as well as the christmas tree push pins. 

Here's my thread on chyslerminivan.net (RoutanSEL)

Door rattle fix

One on here but no pics

Sliding door noise


----------



## ax8479 (May 3, 2012)

*Routan Advice*

Thanks. Already blocked off sometime in order to locate the exact cause of the noise.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

in the last month the console stated rattling like a bucket full of loose change....

I don't think at 18K there is anything I can do about that - I believe the dealers have a limited period in which they will address rattles and squeaks (and I think it's like 12K / 1 yr or something)....

I also had this "crack" that occasionally came from the overhead console when I hit a dip in the road or a pothole, but I managed to effeminate it by pressing all round the 1st row DVD screen. Dunno what it was, but it's gone now....


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a link to the Factory installed overhead dvd systems. This is the production model. From this you should be able to "drop" the console and possible put some fiber washers, tape or anything to insulate the parts from the brackets to help eliminate the noise. But remember, there are one time use push pins, you can either go to the dealer or find the closest equivalent at your local Lowe's Home Improvement store, The Depot doesn't carry that stuff-at least mine doesn't. Enjoy 

Overhead DVD Install instructions


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

Ours does the same and it drives me crazy. I went to lowes and bought some foam and stuffed it in between the hard plastic outer ring of the RES and the metal brackets. Seemed to work for a while... Now I hear rattles from some where else and cannot pin point it... We have an 2010 SE RSE and NAV...35K miles


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

ax8479,

I don't own a Routan, but I do own a 2009 Dodge Caravan with the dual screen DVD. I also had an annoying rattle coming from the overhead console. I removed the console using the same instructions 58kafer posted a link to in post #7.

I found that the rattle was coming from one of the halo lighting tubes. At both ends of the tubes there are hard rubber wedges that hold the tubes tight in their mounting holes. One of the wedges came loose and fell out. It was the tube vibrating in the mounting hole that was causing the rattling. 

Luckily I found the wedge still in the console as I had tipped the console on its side to carry it into my garage to investigate. I re-installed the wedge and checked the other three to be sure they were tight and re-installed the console. _No more rattle._

If this is your problem you might be able to fix it without removing the console (if you can find the wedge) as you can reach the wedges with the console still mounted.

The wedges press in, in the direction of the arrows in the following picture:









I have also had the headphones rattle in the overhead bins and have also experienced the sliding door rattle which was fixed using the black tape trick as shown in the "Door rattle fix" link posted by 58kafer in post #4.

Good Luck.

George


----------

